# wave-flash



## AREBA

¡Hola!
¿Podría ayudarme alguien con la traducción de la palabra "wave-flash" en la siguiente frase:
"Cosmic rays could strike our solar system virtually without warning, preceded only by the wave-flash from the initial explosion"
Yo he traducido la frase así: "Los rayos cósmicos podrían chocar contra nuestro sistema solar prácticamente sin avisar, precedidos tan sólo por el (destello?/resplandor?) de la explosión inicial."
No entiendo qué sentido tiene poner la palabra "wave" delante de "flash", (que, por sí solo, se traduciría como "destello") o, al menos, yo no sé cómo traducirla. Muchas gracias por vuestras sugerencias


----------



## frida-nc

Un destello ondulatorio, o una ola luminosa, tal vez.
Espera otras sugerencias, y...¡bienvenido/a a los foros!


----------



## AREBA

De momento, me parecen buenas opciones. ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## lpfr

Creo que yo pondría "la onda del destello", o "el destello" simplemente, que de todas maneras es una onda luminosa.


----------



## AREBA

El "problema" es que yo entiendo perfectamente el sentido que han querido darle en inglés al poner "wave" delante de "flash" (un sentido de que el resplandor o destello de la explosión se expande en forma de onda), pero no sé como incluir este sentido en la traducción.
Claro que pensé en traducirlo, simplemente, por "destello" o "resplandor", pero creo que entonces el autor habría puesto "flash" a secas. Si ha añadido la palabra "wave" delante es que quería incluir este sentido de expansión en onda, así que creo que me quedaré con la opción de "onda luminosa". Gracias por vuestras aportaciones!


----------



## frida-nc

Sin presumir de conocimientos expertos, creo que una "onda luminosa" es "light wave,"  es decir, la forma normal de la energía de la la luz.
Recomiendo que uses una de las otras opciones.


----------



## AREBA

Pues es verdad, tienes toda la razón. ¿Y si lo traduzco del siguiente modo:
"(...) precedidos tan sólo por la *expansión ondulatoria del destello de la explosión inicial"*? ¿Os suena bien? Gracias


----------



## lpfr

No me gusta.. La expansión no es ondulatoria. Es una onda que se expande, pero no es lo mismo. Prefiero "onda luminosa".


----------



## frida-nc

Tu opción me parece muy claro y probablemente muy acertado, aunque no corto. Si no comenta alguien más, creo que serviría.


----------



## AREBA

Bien, gracias... Ya decidiré algo. La frase forma parte de un libro que estoy traduciendo y, por tanto, aún tengo tiempo de pensarlo. Gracias de todos modos a los dos.


----------



## 0scar

*onda-flash*

Biliv it or not *flash* is in di RAE dicshioneri 

_*flash*_*.*
(Voz inglesa).

*1. *m. Aparato que, mediante un destello, da la luz precisa para hacer una fotografía instantánea.
*2. *m. Destello producido por dicho aparato


----------



## AREBA

Gracias, Oscar, pero si has leído mis respuestas anteriores verás que mi duda no ha sido en ningún momento con la traducción de "flash" a secas, sino de "*wave*-flash". Tú me das una opción, "onda-flash", que no estoy segura de que exista en castellano. ¿Tú sabes con certeza si "onda-flash" es un concepto correcto en nuestra lengua?


----------



## 0scar

Como yo lo veo esto es ciencia, no es problema de idioma. Si el concepto  wave-flash es correcto en inglés, entonces en castellano es correcto también

Si el problema es el guión entonces sería onda flash. Las dos palabras están en el RAE y son una traducción literal de wave-flash.
.


----------



## AREBA

Aquí está el problema: que yo no puedo poner en un libro que va a ser publicado (y de cuya traducción yo seré la responsable) la traducción literal de un término sin saber si es correcto en castellano. Imagínate que pongo la frase "(...) precedidos tan sólo por la onda flash de la explosión inicial", lo lee un científico y dice: "Ésta se ha sacado lo de "onda flash" de la manga, eso no existe". Yo sí creo que, además de ciencia, es cuestión de idioma, porque a veces en inglés un sustantivo unido a otro con un guión actúa como adjetivo del segundo, que creo que es lo que ocurre en este caso: que "wave" hace de adjetivo de "flash", y de ahí venía mi duda de traducción. Tú estás muy seguro de que si existe en inglés también puedes juntar las palabras en español, pero yo no opino lo mismo.


----------



## 0scar

El idioma no es ciencia, nadie puede cuestionar la expresión wave-flash y tampoco su traducción.
Solo se podria cuestionar los números implicados detrás del concepto.

¿Hay una manera incuestionable de traducir big-bang a otro idioma?
¿Big-bang es incuestionable en el idioma inglés, en un concepto cientificamentre correcto?
Cualquier cientifico podría decir que el big-bang o el gran-bum no existe.


----------



## lpfr

Creo que nunca he leído "wave flash" y cuando se busca en Google, las primeras entradas no tienen nada que ver ni con ondas ni con flashes.
  Creo que la expresión inglesa está un poco tirada por los pelos y personalmente no me gusta.

  Volviendo al significado de la frase, se trata del flash de la explosión, que siendo una onda electromagnética (luminosa) llega un poco antes (o al mismo tiempo) que los rayos cósmicos.
  Creo que si nos limitamos al sentido científico de la frase, yo pondría "...precedidos únicamente por el flash de la explosión inicial", sin tratar de imitar la expresión original un poco redundante y mal concebida.


----------



## frida-nc

Las opciones que usarías dependen de si traduces un tratado científico o un libro para el lector general. Creo que tu tarea es la segunda--¿o no?

"Wave flash" es un término descriptivo legitimo, no "tirado por los pelos," pero tampoco formalmente científico.   El autor de un libro para el lector mediano tratará de describir un fenómeno fuera de la experiencia de su lector de manera inteligible, vivaz y concisa.  Personalmente no lo considero "redundante y mal concebida." 

El problema es que para traducirlo, tienes la opción de investigar el fenómeno descrito y describirlo de nuevo en español, o simplemente recordar los conceptos que ha señalado--el destello y la ondulación--y poner el resultado dentro de tu contexto en palabras que tu lector hispanohablante entenderá.

Me parecía bueno tu intento de describir el trasfondo, y tambien me gustaría una versión más sencillo como algunas otras que han sido propuestas.  ("Flash" en español en cambio parece referirse a la fotografia y no sé si se entiende bien en este contexto.)


----------



## AREBA

Muchas gracias a los dos por vuestros comentarios, pero creo que voy a zanjarlo quedándome, simplemente, con "el *destello* de la explosión inicial". La verdad es que a mí también me parece un poco forzado lo de querer incluir el concepto de "wave", tanto en el original como en la traducción. De todas formas, he comprobado que hay gente con alto nivel en el foro, algo a tener muy en cuenta para futuras consultas posibles. ¡Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## 0scar

Tengo una versión poética: *onda flagrante  *

*flagrar**.* (Del lat. _flagrāre_).
* 1.     * intr. poét. Arder o resplandecer como fuego o llama.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## AREBA

Es una buena opción, no me desagrada. ¡Gracias!


----------

